# Belle angel craft instructions



## Mandy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Belle angel*


Source: http://www.getcreativeshow.com/Crafting ... eangel.htm







Materials Needed

    * 8" of 3" wide Sheerstar Wire-Edge Ribbon*, White w/Gold Stars and Gold Edges
    * 24" of 6" wide White Tulle w/Gold Sparkles*
    * 3/4 wooden bead
    * Mini-Curl Hair
    * 6" of 1/4 wide gold ribbon
    * 1/4" wooden star, sprayed gold
    * 1-1/2" Gold Elastic Cord
    * Q-tip and pink powder blush
    * Black Acrylic Paint
    * 1 Novelty Wedding Ring
    * Low-melt Glue Gun

Instructions

   1. Gather the 8" of Sheerstar wire-edge ribbon along the top wire by pulling on both ends of the top of the wire ant once and gather fabric to the middle to form a small circle. Twist the two wires together and cut off excess. Glue center back of dress. Glue the 1-1/2" gold liberty bell to the inside of the dress.

   2. Glue the wooden bead to the top of the dress for head. With black acrylic paint place two dots for eyes on the head. Use a Q-tip to apply pink blush for cheeks.

   3. Cut a 5" white pipe cleaner. Bend in half and then bend each half in half again to form elbows. Glue first bend in back of angel's head. Glue wooden star spray painted gold to center of arms.

   4. Glue mini-curl hair to top of head.

   5. Glue the wedding ring to top of angel's head to form halo.

   6. Fold gold elastic cord in half and tie knot at end. Glue to top of head for hanger.

   7. Fold 6" tulle with gold sparkles in half to 3". Tie a bow measuring about 4" Across and glue to back of angel to form wings.

   8. Tie a small bow with the 1/4" gold ribbon. Glue under angel's chin.


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Very cute. If i had any bit of free time left before christmas I'd totally make some. My mom would love them. Her whole tree has a gold and angel theme. Maybe next year.


----------

